# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  plants for a marine tank

## lost

I no in a fresh water tank it is a good idea to have some plants in but what about a marine tank?as i have noticed in some of the pics on hear some of the tanks have some plants in them

----------


## Timo

The word you are looking for is caulerpa. Google it or look on ebay (caulerpa) there is loads of people on there selling it. If you want some let me know i have loads i can give you for free  :Big Grin: .

I currently have some chaeto, Prolifera and a little mexicana.

----------


## lost

Thanks timo when i am ready i may well give you a shout :Wink:

----------


## djprincessx

I don't know if I am right or not, because I don't know much about marine, but don't you want a lot of rock? Like coral and stuff? And then some plants? I am just wondering because I like learning new stuff :P And also, one day, far far from today, I will have a marine tank! Yeehaw! Thanks in advance anyone with some info  :Smile:

----------


## lost

Ok sorry to add to an old thread but some one gave me some caulerpa and this stuff is taking over so it has to go.At my lfs i did see some red micro algae looked nice.I would like something in there but which would be best?i.e not to take over and not to grow to fast like this caulerpa any ideas guys thanks

----------


## Gary R

you could try Halimeda this is slow growing m8 and looks nice.....caulerpa is more for a sump and helps to sort out your nitrates...i would leave some in the tank, but just keep on top of it.

----------


## lost

Thanks gaz i will leave a bit in, wish i had not got rid of my hedge shears now :roflmao:

----------


## Timo

This grows quite slow 


I also have some Halimeda in my tank which does like high calcium levels and bright lights. All of above has hitch-hiked there way into my tank of live rock and just grown from nothing  :lol:

----------


## lost

Thanks timo that`s not Halimeda is it?

----------


## Timo

> Thanks timo that`s not Halimeda is it?


No Halimeda is hard and flat, pic below

----------


## lost

So then mate what is it??

----------


## Timo

> So then mate what is it??


Its mainly Caulerpa racemosa or Caulerpa nummularia or a bit of both i think.

----------


## Gary R

you can see them all here lost http://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/s...=2325#post2325

----------


## lost

Thanks gaz i have already read through and very helpfull it is to

----------


## Martin

Most well established aquariums have a good concentration of nitrate due to the nitrogen cycle in the tank. Fish will create ammonia, which is eaten by beneficial bacteria to produce toxic nitrite. The nitrite is then eaten by another beneficial bacteria to produce non-toxic nitrate, which is then freely introduced back into the aquarium.

----------

